# Baby with three teats



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

I was holding one of the babies today noticed it has three teats how does this happen and what did I do about it they are show goats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## WinsomeFarmstead (Mar 18, 2014)

Can you post pictures? I've heard, in some cases, you can easily remove the extra teat.. What breed is it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would not be removing an extra teat. For one that is really cheating and that is something that can be passed on. Usually it is genetic.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Mostly genetic, rarely environmental. Clipping it can cause a weakness that can pose a problem when she freshens. Some people do clip them, but if you ever sell her, it would be very dishonest, even if you did disclose the defect. That person may not pass the info along and a new generation of 3 teated goats would be born.

I bought a doeling this year who ended up having an extra teat. I want to keep her, so I am going to have to be very picky about the buck I am going to be breeding her to. She is a granddaughter of Frosty Marvin, who is said to have that genetic defect in his lines.


----------



## Hodgson (Jan 7, 2014)

I have a Boer with 2 teats on each side, they all have milk. I was worried that the kid would have a hard time nursing but she's figured it out. Her daughter has 4 teats as well. I wouldn't cut it off, does seem like cheating.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Extra teats are allowed in Boers. In dairy goats it is a disqualification.


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok I don't have to worry then thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.
It is what it is.

What breed is she?


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

It's just a split/extra teat it's a genetic thing. I don't know about shows and all that so I can't help you on the subject if the will disqualify or just count off or overlook it.


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Is it a boer goat then?
If it is a dairy goat, ADGA has different categories of seriousness for various teat conditions. I know they spell out the specifics somewhere -- I think it is in their handbook. An extra teat or one that is cut off is not a disqualification in a doe.

This link has the information as well: http://quizlet.com/28175392/adga-evaluation-of-defects-dqs-flash-cards/


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Yeah meat goat going to fair with it was holding her on the stand washing clipping seen it so if it's meat no worries did not want to get there them turn us away. Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Here is a good teat chart of what is good, questionable, to non acceptable.

http://abga.org/education/teat-structure-chart/


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you that helped a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## cashmere (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you that helped a lot 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

